# Writing > Personal Poetry >  My ideal world

## madrox

My ideal world

My ideal world is a world that cares
A world that accepts and a world that doesnt stare

A place that I can be just me
A place for all and a place to be free

Somewhere I can belong and fit in
Somewhere Im wanted and somewhere I dont get tossed in the bin

Full of people that I can love and be loved by
People who dont laugh and people that dont make me cry

A planet where everyone is treated the same
A planet that doesnt fight and a planet that has no shame

Does my ideal world exist? The answer is unclear
But one thing I know, its sure as hell not here

----------


## Suetang

Hi madrox

Your words were very thought provoking and I wish there was such a place. Some people have a lot to answer for in the way that they treat others. I am sure many people could relate to your words.

Take care.........Sue

----------


## Kendall

NIIIICK!!! I LOVE the last two lines, I'm glad to see you ended it in such a great way. It's awesome!

----------


## silver

my sweetest world is my home
i return here after whwerever i roam
i see glowing faces of my children
which make me forgot my worries
when my wife smiles to see us
we feel flying in a heavenly bus

----------


## EpItApH

My Home:
is my HELL

hehe..

Nice poem Madrox.

----------

